# 30 Things Every Writer Should Know



## Philip Overby (Mar 24, 2013)

Myke Cole tweeted this article by novelist Matt Haig which I thought had some interesting points.  Most of the points have to do with publishing and some with actual writing.

Matt Haig: 30 things that every writer should know - Telegraph


----------



## keiani (Mar 25, 2013)

And a lot of them have to do with the people in publishing, which is interesting..."People like your book more if other people like it" and "Humans get excited about new things. With a debut, you are the new thing. With every other book you write the new thing must come from elsewhere."

Interesting article, thanks.


----------



## Nightender (Mar 25, 2013)

Great article.  It says a lot of the truths about writing, mentions the pitfalls, yet gives the promise that, if done right, it could all be worth it.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 25, 2013)

> Everyone is worried about the future of the book. But that is because people    hate uncertainty. On the other hand, if you hate uncertainty you shouldn't    be a writer in the first place.


I love this point!


----------



## Asura Levi (Mar 31, 2013)

> Authors shouldn't go to book fairs any more than chickens should go to Nando's.


I have to laugh, because, you see, I work in Nando's. LOL

Jokes appart, It is a really good article, but I don't agree with all of them (and that is the opinion of someone who never published nothing so far and is still far away of doing it).


----------



## Addison (Apr 9, 2013)

A lot of words, a lot of truth. I loved the article. Thank you.


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Apr 9, 2013)

keiani said:


> With every other book you write the new thing must come from elsewhere.



That's a good one to think about, isn't it?


----------

